

Three prurient Reddit mods have been booted over corruption charges - dsr12
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2013/01/12/three-pornish-reddit-admins-have-been-booted-over-corruption-charges/

======
coolnow
Why oh why would you link to a short summary of the real article? Is this what
they call "blogspam"?

Real article: [http://www.dailydot.com/news/reddit-ban-porn-mods-nsfw-
bribe...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/reddit-ban-porn-mods-nsfw-bribes/)

~~~
error54
Agree. I flagged this for being blogspam. Thanks for linking the original
article.

